# Favorite O.P.I. colors



## sephoraholic (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey girls ! I've been dying to buy some new nailpolish colors since Spring/Summer are coming up so soon. sooo, what's your favorite O.P.I. color?


----------



## socaldreamer (Mar 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sephoraholic* 

 
_Hey girls ! I've been dying to buy some new nailpolish colors since Spring/Summer are coming up so soon. sooo, what's your favorite O.P.I. color? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Right now I'm in love with Absolutely Alice from the Alice in Wonderland collection. 

Pastel's are also super hot right now. Orly and Essie have some great ones.


----------



## Ode to Joy (Mar 18, 2010)

At First Sight. It's a really unique neutral!


----------



## claralikesguts (Mar 18, 2010)

Dating a Royal
Dulche de Leche
Russian Navy suede
My Daddy's the King
Mad as a Hatter


----------



## Turpentine (Mar 18, 2010)

I've always been a sucker for navy blue nail polishes, so of course my all-time favorite is Russian Navy


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 18, 2010)

Here's a list of some of my faves:

- Absolutely Alice
- Banana Bandana
- Done Out in Deco
- Dutch Tulip
- Louvre Me Louvre me Not
- Parlez-Vous OPI?
- Sand in My Suite
- Tickle My France-y
- You Don't Know Jacques


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 19, 2010)

lincoln park after dark is my fave! it's stunning!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 19, 2010)

Lincoln Park After Dark
Parlez-Vous OPI?
You Don't Know Jacques


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Mar 19, 2010)

Lincoln Park After Dark/Midnight are my HG colors for my hands!

I also love..Black Cherry Chutney as an alternative or my hands.

My toes I love Koala Berry and You're Such a Kabuki Queen, but I think that was DC.

I have Russian Navy suede and LP after dark Suede and they chip really fast :/


----------



## sephoraholic (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm dying to get Mad as a Hatter but it's sold out everywhere !


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 22, 2010)

I love OPI! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Princesses Rule
Lincoln Park After Dark (and Midnight!)
Russian Navy
You Don't Know Jacques!
Hollywood Blonde
Coney Island Cotton Candy


...and soo many more


----------



## LovelyLauraB (Apr 4, 2010)

I am totally in love with Jade Is The New Black from the recent Hong Kong collection, it's amazing


----------



## nids (Apr 30, 2010)

Louvre me louvre me not
Lucky lucky lavender
Dim sum plum


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 30, 2010)

Here are some of my favorites:

Espresso Your Style
Russian Navy
Tickle my France-y
You Don't Know Jacques!
Midnight in Moscow
Lucky Lucky Lavender
Jade is the New Black

And I am loving the new Shrek collection too!


----------



## blondie711 (Apr 30, 2010)

My favorite OPI colors for summer are Charged Up Cherry & Dutch Tulips. They look so good on the toes


----------



## CallMeMoonshoes (Apr 30, 2010)

This spring brights, nudes, and pastels are the go to colours
-Ocean Love Potion
-Royal Rajah Ruby
-Curry Up Dont Be Late
-Melon of Troy
-Thanks So Muchness
-Read My Palm
-Brunette on the Internet 
-Iris I Was Thinner


----------



## marusia (May 1, 2010)

Hot Pants...and I can't find it anywhere. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




( I'd pay a ridiculous amount if I could find a bottle.


----------



## kimmy (May 1, 2010)

lincoln park after dark
and affair in red square
dc cherry blossoms
dulce de leche
sweetheart


----------



## francescaD (May 3, 2010)

I love:

Deer Valley Sice
Need Sunglasses
We'll always have paris
Off with her red
Absolutely Alice (I'mwearing it right jow)


----------



## lauren006 (May 4, 2010)

Lucky Lucky Lavender is my favorite right now.  So pretty!

Also We'll always have Paris in Suede.  

Has anyone tried the Suede or Matte collections?? I love the Suede so much but they chip easily.


----------



## loriblu (May 10, 2010)

Mad as a Hatter!


----------



## paperplane (May 12, 2010)

My favourites would have to be Atomic Orange and Light My Sapphire


----------



## Soundclash (May 12, 2010)

OPI Russian Navy and OPI Lucky Lucky Lavender.


----------



## hawaii02 (May 13, 2010)

On Collins Avenue, Rajah Ruby are a few of my favorites


----------



## PTinNY (Jun 2, 2010)

some of my favs:

Done Out In Deco
Chapel of Love
Jade Is The New Black
Ink Suede
Manicurist of Seville
Miami Beet
Sapphires In The Snow
Fee Fi Fo Plum
Bastille My Heart


----------



## PinK_VatrA (Jul 22, 2010)

Here are my favorites: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





1. Berry Berry Broadway
2. Merry Midnight
3. Pink Flamenco
4. Hollywood Blonde
5. I'd Like To Thank
6. Kreme de la Kremlin
7. DS Reserve


----------



## misssheena (Aug 3, 2010)

Lincoln Park After Dark on fingers and Pompeii Purple on toes


----------



## hansa4 (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm Not Really A Waitress - I was afraid of reds, then my obsession with red nail polish began after I tried this one
Dulce de Leche
Just a Little Rosti at This - from the new Swiss collection, it's gorgeous!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 5, 2010)

catch me in your net is by far my most favourite opi polish now! i love the turquoise with golden duo chrome. it's stunning!


----------



## thiscarmen (Sep 5, 2010)

Sand in my Suit
Purple With A Purpose
Jewel of India
Lemonade Stand By Your Man


----------



## MsHaight (Sep 5, 2010)

Sweetheart is my absolute favorite
I also love Over the taupe, Pampaloma purple, and Russian Navy


----------



## Daph_ (Sep 6, 2010)

My faves atm (can change every day):
Merry Midnight
Smitten With Mittens
Espresso Your Style!
DS Glamour


----------



## pinkita (Sep 6, 2010)

my favourites are dulce de leche, manicurist of seville and baguette me not!


----------



## kittykit (Sep 7, 2010)

Malaga Wine, Dulce de Leche and Princess Rules (I wore this shade on my wedding day. It's so pretty!).


----------



## Aurora~* (Sep 7, 2010)

Russian Navy!


----------



## dressedtokill (Sep 21, 2010)

Lincoln Park at Midnight
My Private Jet
Jade is the New Black
Bubble Bath


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 21, 2010)

My all time fave is Sahara Sapphire.


----------



## LeopardLove (Sep 22, 2010)

My Private Jet, Russian Navy, Absolutely Alice, Thanks So Muchness, Royal Flush Blush


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Sep 22, 2010)

Hmmm...so many to choose from!!

Royal Rajah Ruby
California Raspberry
That's An El of a Color
Congaline Coral
Yoga-ta Get This Blue
Brisbane Bronze

And I really want a nice, shimmery chocolate brown this year.


----------



## Nicala (Oct 19, 2010)

My Private Jet hands down!


----------



## xmichelle (Oct 21, 2010)

Do you lilac it?
  	 Tickle my france-y
  	Skinny dip'n in lake michigan


----------



## Dekadencija (Nov 7, 2010)

Royal Rajah Ruby... Lunch at the Delhi... An affair on the red square (stunning, actually I'm going to put it on right now)


----------



## tarnii (Dec 30, 2010)

Brand New Skates and I'm not really a waitress


----------



## sfmakeup (Aug 15, 2012)

My top two are Cajun Shrimp and Mod Me Not. These are must haves!


----------



## angieangel (Aug 18, 2012)

Love OPI! Manicurist of Seville, Pamplona purple, you don't know jacques, mod about you!


----------

